# So annoying...



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

[EDITED BY ZDP-189]








... I'm quite annoyed at the moment. Seeing as I'm getting more and more into making stuff (slingshots among them), I thought it would be useful to get a 2D Design type program on the computer. The computer is my Dad's. Even though I have told him that the program only takes 155MB, he won't let me download it. Although this computer doesn't have much memory at the moment, it still has 11GB. I think he's being unreasonable.
Rant over


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Use paint. I do.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

How can you use paint? It has no proper measurements or anything or tools for creating different shapes (arcs, etc). I don't think I could work with it


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

I know people on here that would be offended by your language.

"*Profanity, vulgarity, cussing, etc.* _is an attempt on the uneducated mind
trying to express itself forcefully."

_Just something to chew on.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

Pandaman
Its his computer.Use a pencil and paper to draw your projects.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've edited your post.

Pencil and paper works, as does cutting straight from board. I use powerpoint.


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Graph paper, Compass , Ruler and French Curves all work well. I do everything on paper first then scan the image to my computer to archive it. I sometimes just use bottle tops, cups, glasses and plates for curves. Conal don't be mad with your father mate you don't need a computer program to make great slingshot designs. I bet 99% of slingshot designers and makers use pencil and paper.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, I'm very sorry to anyone offended by that short phrase, but I wasn't even aware that was considered offensive. Just the way I was raised. I know people much cleverer than me who use much more 'foul' language. I disagree with you, SlingMan, you insult my intelligence with that quote.

No hard feelings though please.

Back to topic, I suppose I could draw it all, but it's not the same as doing it on the computer. It'd take a lot longer. Oh well, better just deal with it.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

No worries; perhaps I over reacted with the warn point, but the rules say we're not meant to cuss.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

PandaMan said:


> I know people much cleverer than me who use much more 'foul' language.


Lots of educated, intelligent people use foul language. But you know what - they APPEAR a lot less intelligent and educated because of the swearing.

So if you want to come over as a smart guy, always be polite and respectful and avoid drastic expressions.

This forum made proper language a rule, which we all have to respect.

No biggie, just something to keep in mind.

Jörg


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Just for the record, it's not my quote. I just happen to like it.

The use of uneducated is meant to refer to "language use", not universal
education.

Yes, there's very educated people that use profanity, perhaps they could better educate themselves with
a better vocabulary. Notice the context here is language use, NOT someone's overall education.

Just wanted to clarify.

Didn't mean to offend you PandaMan just like you didn't mean to offend others with your language.

Take care...


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

We have no reason to be civil here, most of us will not ever meet, but it's reassuring that we are.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Poor lad's had his share of telling off over this. I'll lock the thread for now.


----------

